# via Internet ins Festnetz telefonieren



## trail (26. Februar 2005)

Hi,
ich weiß zwar nicht, ob mein Eintrag hier richtig ist, aber probiere es einfach mal. 
Also, ich telefoniere mit Iphone (und evtl später auch mal mit GMX) via Internet ins Festnetz. Das funktioniert auch wunderbar. Das einzige, was mich stört, ist, dass ich ständig am PC hocken muss und das Headset auf haben muss. Ich möchte gerne mit einem ganz normalen Telefon telefonieren. Dass man das kann, weiß ich. Nur, was ist dazu die beste Hardware? Und vor allem, die am einfachsten einzurichtende?
Normalerweise schwöre ich ja auf Fritz und da gibt es ja auch was. Doch leider schafft es meine Telefongesellschaft nicht, dass FritzDSL und deren Leitungen miteinander harmonieren. Scheidet also schon mal aus. Und einen neuen Router brauch ich auch nicht. Ich habe den Netgear WGR614v4 und mit dem bin ich sehr zufrieden. Von Festnetz zu Festnetz telefoniere ich mit einem Siemenstelefon (Gigaset 3035 isdn - Mobilteil Gigaset 3000 comfort). 
Ich hoffe, diese Infos reichen aus, damit ich wiederum Infos bekommen kann. Schon mal ein dickes Dankeschön im Vorraus.
trail


----------



## metalux (26. Februar 2005)

Nabend,

 also relative viele Infos und auch Hilfen sowohl zu Hard- als auch Software zum Thema Voice-over-IP gibts zB hier. wobei du bei einem ´VoIP Telefon schon mit 100 Euro rechnen mußt.

 Gruß Jens


----------

